# SPINOFF!   What's your praise and worship theme song?



## crlsweetie912 (May 7, 2008)

The song that touches your heart like no other?  The song that you can just humm to yourself and bring peace to your spirit?  The song you listen to over and over again and never get tired of?

I have several...

I will find a way- Fred Hammond   

 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=bTOovguznXY
I hear you say- Joanne Rosario

Worshiper in Me- Marvin Sapp


----------



## Rapunzel* (May 7, 2008)

i love lord make me over by tonex

it gets me emotional


----------



## PaperClip (May 7, 2008)

"Alpha and Omega" (Israel and New Breed)
"Rise Within Us" (Israel and New Breed)

"How Great Is Our God" (originally by Chris Tomlin but pretty much any version of this song)
http://video.google.com/videosearch?hl=en&q="How great is our God"&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wv

VERSE(1):
The splendor of a King,
Clothed in majesty
Let all the earth rejoice,
All the earth rejoice
He wraps himself in light,
And darkness tries to hide
And trembles at his voice,
And trembles at his voice

CHORUS(1):
How great is our God, 
sing with me
How great is our God,
and all will see 
How great, How great
Is our God

VERSE(2):
Age to age he stands
And time is in His Hands
Beginning and the End, 
Beginning and the End
The Godhead, Three in one
Father, Spirit, Son
The Lion and the Lamb,
The Lion and the Lamb

CHORUS(1): 
How great is our God, 
sing with me
How great is our God,
and all will see
How great, How great
Is our God

CHORUS(2)
Name above all names
You are Worthy of all praise
and My heart will sing how great
Is our God
(x2)

CHORUS(1): 
How great is our God, 
Sing with me
How great is our God,
and all will see
How great, How great
Is our God


CHORUS(1): 
How great is our God, 
Sing with me
How great is our God,
and all will see 
How great, How great
Is our God


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 8, 2008)

seximami said:


> i love lord make me over by tonex
> 
> it gets me emotional


 


RelaxerRehab said:


> "Alpha and Omega" (Israel and New Breed)
> "Rise Within Us" (Israel and New Breed)
> 
> "How Great Is Our God" (originally by Chris Tomlin but pretty much any version of this song)
> ...


GREAT Songs ladies!


----------



## victorious (May 8, 2008)

I don't have just one, but here's a few of many favorite P&W songs:

"Created to Worship" - William Murphy
"Here I Am To Worship" - Israel & New Breed
"Worship Medley" (There is None Like You...) - Marvin Sapp


----------



## PinkPebbles (May 8, 2008)

victorious said:


> I don't have just one, but here's a few of many favorite P&W songs:
> 
> *"Created to Worship" - William Murphy*
> "Here I Am To Worship" - Israel & New Breed
> "Worship Medley" (There is None Like You...) - Marvin Sapp


 

In the Bolded..Yes, this song brings me to my knees!!!  I also like "Breakthrough"- Israel & New Breed


----------



## meka (May 13, 2008)

"I can only imagine" Mercy Me
"You are great" Juanita Bynum
"Majesty" TD Jakes
"Just to be close to you" Fred Hammond
"Thirsty" Marvin Sapp
"No greater love" Fred Hammond
He's already done enough "Beverly Crawford"


----------



## kayte (May 13, 2008)

I saw this song on Girlfriends ..it made cry ..everytime I see that episode
Not sure of the title._*You can get back up again*_ ...is how it went.



&

*We Will Glorify *

and an old hymn....We will glorify 
We will glorify the King of kings
We will glorify the Lamb
We will glorify the Lord of lords
Who is the great I AM

Lord Jehovah reigns in majesty
We will bow before His throne
We will worship Him in righteousness
We will worship Him alone

He is Lord of heaven, Lord of earth
He is Lord of all who live
He is Lord above the universe
All praise to Him we give

Hallelujah to the King of kings
Hallelujah to the Lamb
Hallelujah to the Lord of Lords
Who is the great I AM

&
*We Plough the Fields And Scatter*
[SIZE=-1]*Words by Matthias Claudius (1740-1815)*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Translated by Jane Montgomery Campbell (1817-78*)[/SIZE]


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]This hymn is about celebration and praise, making it suitable as the first hymn sung at the beginning of the service, which is in praise of God in whose presence everyone has assembled. It is also suitable to sing at weddings that take place during harvest time.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
We plough the fields and scatter
The good seed on the land,
But it is fed and watered
By God's almighty hand:
He sends the snow in winter,
The warmth to swell the grain,
The breezes and the sunshine,
And soft, refreshing rain.

_Refrain:_
_All good gifts around us_
_Are sent from heaven above;_
_Then thank the Lord,_
_O thank the Lord,_
_For all his love._

He only is the maker
Of all things near and far;
He paints the wayside flower,
He lights the evening star;
The winds and waves obey him,
By him the birds are fed;
Much more to us, his children,
He gives our daily bread.

We thank thee then, O Father,
For all things bright and good,
The seed time and the harvest,
Our life, our health, our food.
Accept the gifts we offer
For all thy love imparts,
And what thou most desirest,
Our humble, thankful hearts


----------



## PaperClip (May 13, 2008)

kayte said:


> I saw this song on Girlfriends ..it made cry ..everytime I see that episode
> Not sure of the title._*You can get back up again*_ ...is how it went.


 
I believe you're talking about Donnie McClurkin's "We Fall Down".... That was the episode when Toni went to the altar (Donnie was the minister singing it) and Joan came up and held hands with her in support.

We fall down
But we get up
We fall down
But we get up
We fall down
But we get up
For a saint is just a sinner who fell down
and got up
(repeat)
Get back up again (6x)
For a saint is just a sinner who fell down
and got up


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (May 13, 2008)

This song truly just stirs the Holy Spirit in me!

Rivers Flow by Marvin Sapp

I believe I’ll take a drink
From the Well that won’t run dry
I believe I’ll take a drink from a Well that giveth life
Thou only knew the gifts of God and who it was that said to thee
Thou would have asked of Him give me drink and He would give unto thee

I’ve got a river flowing
Inside of me
I’ll take a drink whenever 
I feel the need

Not in the mountains 
Or at Jacob’s well 
But from my belly 
Flows a well that’s springing of living water 
Worship in me

I will never thirst again
Everlasting life

Water is Spirit in me
Worship is life 
The hour has come
And it is now
Spirit and truth
Worship He seeks
Father is seeking someone right now that will let go
And just believe

I’ve got a river flowing
Inside of me
I’ll take a drink whenever 
I feel the need

Not in the mountains 
Or at Jacob’s well 
But from my belly 
Flows a well that’s springing of living water 
Worship in me

As the waters flow
From the rivers 
To the oceans 
To the seas
Lord Your Spirit
Flowing inside of me
So as we worship
Let the rivers flow
In this place where we give You our hearts
Give You our hearts

I’ve got a well that’s living
Inside of me
Life in the flow of worship 
I’ll take a drink 

I know You're seeking worship
I give You drink
I’ve got a well of worship
Inside of me 

Flow, flow, worship inside of me 

Life, life, life flowing out of me 

Flow, Life, Flow, Life 

Life flowing out of me 

Flow, Life, Flow, Life 

Life flowing out of me


----------



## GodsPromises (May 13, 2008)

Alababator Box - CeCe Winans

Never Would Had Made it Without You - Marvin Sapps


----------



## Opalsunset (May 13, 2008)

*As the Deer - Salvador (Remake)*

As the deer panteth for the water
So my soul longeth after you
You alone are my heart's desire
And I long to worship you

You're my friend and you are my brother
Even though you are a king
And I love you more than any other
So much more than anything

You alone are my strength, my shield
To you alone may my spirit yield
You alone are my heart's desire
And I long to worship you

*Glorious - Chris Tomlin*

We lift our hands in praise to You
We lift in our hearts in worship to You, Lord
You Lord
We lift our voice to You and sing
Our greatest love will ever be You, Lord

Glorious
Over us
You shall reign
Glorious

There is a King that we adore
With humble hearts we bow before You, Lord
There is a place we long to be
Face to face we long to see You, Lord

Majesty and power
Are Yours alone forever


----------



## LivingDoll (May 13, 2008)

*The Living Word-Fred Hammond* (Any version will do). I have tears in my eyes just writing this. I wish churches would sing it more, they sing it mainly at Christmastime. I can't sing it without crying.

http://www.nligc.org/video/livingword.html

Bread of Life, sent down from glory,
Many things You were on earth,
A holy king a carpenter,

You are the living word

(2x)
Bread of Heaven, sent down from Glory
Many things You were on earth,
A holy king, a carpenter,

You are the living word

(2x)
Awesome ruler gentile redeemer,
God with us the living truth,
And what a friend we have in You,

You are the living word

(4x)
Jesus Jesus, thats what we call you,
Manger born, but on a tree,
You died to save humanity

You are the living word

(3x)
Oh Oh Oh,
Oh Oh Oh,
Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh, 
Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh,

Ohhh h

You are the living word

(3x)
Jesus Jesus
That's what we call you,
Jesus Jesus 
Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh
Ohhhhhh Oh

You are the living word


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 13, 2008)

daephae said:


> *The Living Word-Fred Hammond* (Any version will do). I have tears in my eyes just writing this. I wish churches would sing it more, they sing it mainly at Christmastime. I can't sing it without crying.
> 
> Bread of Life, sent down from glory,
> Many things You were on earth,
> ...


OHYEAH!  I LOVE this song.  I was listening to this song at work one day on my ipod and I had to go to the bathroom and get myself together!

LOVE IT!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 13, 2008)

daephae said:


> *The Living Word-Fred Hammond* (Any version will do). I have tears in my eyes just writing this. I wish churches would sing it more, they sing it mainly at Christmastime. I can't sing it without crying.
> 
> Bread of Life, sent down from glory,
> Many things You were on earth,
> ...


OT: Girl seems like we are having things in common lately!  AND you are from MD.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 13, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> "Alpha and Omega" (Israel and New Breed)
> "Rise Within Us" (Israel and New Breed)
> 
> "How Great Is Our God" (originally by Chris Tomlin but pretty much any version of this song)
> ...


 
This is the only other song besides "You are the Living Word" that makes me cry everytime I sing it. We sang this in church last Sunday.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 13, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> OT: Girl seems like we are having things in common lately! AND you are from MD.


 
Girl, YES! We need to have a meetup!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 13, 2008)

daephae said:


> This is the only other song besides "You are the Living Word" that makes me cry everytime I sing it. We sang this in church last Sunday.


One of our praise and worship leaders sang this a couple of weeks ago.  He had not too long ago been healed from some mystery illness.  He choked up singing this and the church was DONE!  Love this song too!


----------



## LivingDoll (May 13, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> One of our praise and worship leaders sang this a couple of weeks ago. He had not too long ago been healed from some mystery illness. He choked up singing this and the church was DONE! Love this song too!


 
Girl, reading this gave me chills! The power of praise is so awesome.


----------



## EbonyEyes (May 13, 2008)

I don't have one; I have many!

My "Get Down on My Knees and Worship My King" theme songs:
"Everything to Me" - Tye Tribbett and GA
"Rise Within Us" - Israel and New Breed
"Alpha and Omega" - Israel and New Breed
"Here I Am to Worship" - Israel and New Breed

My "Dance Like David Danced and Praise the Lord" theme songs:
"Still Have Joy" - Tye Tribbett and GA
"Praise Is My Weapon" - TD Jakes and Potter's House Choir
"All Things Working" - LaShun Pace


----------



## LivingDoll (May 13, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> I don't have one; I have many!
> 
> My "Get Down on My Knees and Worship My King" theme songs:
> "Everything to Me" - Tye Tribbett and GA
> ...


 
I was just about to post "The Spirit of David"...that's one of my favs too!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 13, 2008)

We Fall Down and Stand by Donnie McClurkin


----------



## LivingDoll (May 13, 2008)

"Open Up My Heart" - Yolanda Adams

"I Need You Now" - Smokie Norful (anything Smokie sings really....)


----------



## kayte (May 13, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *kayte* 

 
_I saw this song on Girlfriends ..it made cry ..everytime I see that episode_
_Not sure of the title.*You can get back up again* ...is how it went._



> I believe you're talking about Donnie McClurkin's "We Fall Down".... That was the episode when Toni went to the altar (Donnie was the minister singing it) and Joan came up and held hands with her in support.
> 
> We fall down
> But we get up
> ...


 
Thanks Relaxer Rehab..
First purchase I'm going to make in the gospel section..now that I know what to buy..I'm such a baby ..just thinking about ..that episode and he was so powerful.... song....brings a tear to my eye...


----------



## Evolving78 (May 13, 2008)

In The Mist Of It All -Yolanda Adams
When Sunday Comes -Daryl Coley


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (May 13, 2008)

This song.....

This song here...I can't even THINK about it w/o getting teary eyed.  This song just makes me go into a deep personal worship.  Every time Shekinah Glory sings this song ANYWHERE, the audience is DONE.  I even saw it happen on BET!!  My church's choir sang it one Sunday and the Holy Spirit in that place that day was incredible.  If you have never heard it, please listen to it.

And when she starts talking about "calling you out of your dry places", and "don't be afraid of men in their faces" and how God *predestined* us before the world was even formed to *DO HIS WILL*, y'all please...

Here's the lyrics before this post is a page long in itself!

*YES By Shekinah Glory*
Lead
(Ask the person next to you will you still say yes)
Will your heart and soul say yes
will your Spirit still say yes
There is more that I require of thee
Will your heart and soul say yes

Now will your heart and soul say yes
Will your Spirit still say yes
If I told you what I really need
Will your heart and soul say yes

Now will your heart and soul say yes yea~
Will your spirit still say yes
(God is sayin)there is more that i require of thee
Will your heart and soul say yes

Will your heart and soul say yea~
Will your spirit still say yes
If i told you what i really need from thee
Would your heart and soul say yes so just say

CHOIR
Yes Yes Yes Yea~ *repeat*

(Lead's adlib)
Open up your heart and tell the Lord Yes
Say yes, yeah yeah
Say I'll obey Jesus, I won't stray Jesus
But this time I've made up in my mind, I've made up in my mind
I'll say, say say yes
My soul says yes, my mind says yes, my heart says yea, yea, yes I will Jesus,
Yes, Yes
I'll do what you want me to do
I'll say what you want me to say
I'll go, if you lead me, if you lead me, if you lead me, if you lead me, if you lead me I'll go oh oh
Lift your hands and tell the Lord yes
Come on open up your heart and say yes, yes, yes
ALL God wants is yes, all God wants, all God wants, all God wants is yes, yes yes
I won't be afraid
I'll step out on your word
I'll declare your glory
Yes I will, Yes I will
my soul says yea yea yea yea yea yea ~
submit your way to his, tell him yes tell the Lord yes
I wanna do your will Jesus, 
I wanna do your will, I wanna do your will
My soul says yes, yes, yes,yes yea yea yea yea yea yea~ 
my soul say yes jesus 
my soul says yes 
my soul says yes
my soul says yes
he's sayin there is more that i require of there
there is more that i require

(Background the whole song)
Yes (repeat)
There is more that I require of thee (repeat)

So let your heart and soul say yes


----------



## MrsQueeny (May 14, 2008)

Mine is "Thank You Lord."  This lady named Sheila at my church back in NY used to sang the roof off the church. I like Mary Mary's version as well. No matter what I go through, I just thank the Lord for keeping me!!! Q


----------



## sunnydaze (May 14, 2008)

I've got so many things

To thank God for

So many wonderful blessings

and so many open doors

a brand new mercy

along with each new day

that's why I thank you

for this I give you praise.


I could go on..but I just love, love, love that song and cry every time I hear it.


----------



## PaperClip (May 14, 2008)

sunnydaze said:


> I've got so many things
> 
> To thank God for
> 
> ...


 
"For Every Mountain"

Kurt Carr's group sings this song.... Great choice.... My friend did a praise dance to this song....


----------



## sunnydaze (May 14, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> "For Every Mountain"
> 
> Kurt Carr's group sings this song.... Great choice.... My friend did a praise dance to this song....


 

Thank you girl..I couldn't remember who sang it off the top of my head.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 14, 2008)

Your the reason why I sing! 

Kirk Franklin!


----------



## mymane (May 15, 2008)

What's that song that's sung by a couple of guys, bear with me, It goes kind of like:
You are my joy
you are my laughter
you are my happiness
And that's why i love you.

Don't know who it's by but it's such a comforting and peaceful song.


----------



## Renaylor (May 15, 2008)

The old time hymns like: Blessed Assurance and How Great Thou Art


----------



## discobiscuits (May 16, 2008)

kayte said:


> I saw this song on Girlfriends ..it made cry ..everytime I see that episode
> Not sure of the title._*You can get back up again*_ ...is how it went.



Listen: We Fall Down
Watch: video
Scene from Girlfriends: http://youtube.com/watch?v=HE_QWxxTYU8

Me too!!!!! Honestly. In fact, I taped only that part of that episode and I replay it sometimes when I need encouragement so-to-speak. I bought Donnie's CD just for that song. I say that scripture over in my head when I need to. 

PS: I love me some Kayte! LOL You say some things that I would say.

________________________________________________

I don't really have a P&W "theme" or even a favorite. I'm like Kayte, I like "We Fall Down". I also sing to myself the song "I'm Building Me A Home" (Listen) from the Spike Lee movie School Daze sung by the Morehouse College Glee Club.

One song reminds me that I can always go to God for redemption when I need it, the other reminds me that everything I do or say is either adding to or destroying my heavenly home that God has prepared for me (so-to-speak). 

I've never been a fan of gospel music ever so I'm really clueless to what is out there. 

I tend to prefer 'negro spirituals' over modern stuff. If I want to get 'pumped up' w/o secular music, I listen to Kirk Franklin.


----------

